

Riding piggyback on an ICBM - skinofstars
http://www.drewexmachina.com/2015/01/21/50-years-ago-today-riding-piggyback-on-an-icbm/

======
slantyyz
OT, but the title of this headline immediately reminded me of this Rush video
from the mid 80s, that featured a kid riding piggyback on an ICBM.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrDj5XvZXX4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrDj5XvZXX4)

~~~
Sanddancer
Which of course is alluding to Dr Strangelove
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlSQAZEp3PA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlSQAZEp3PA)
, which was my immediate thought, being that it came out about fifty years
ago.

